# New IVF guidelines in Scotland



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

I thought this may be of interest to my fellow Scottish ladies. The Scottish government have recommended that IVF be offered to couples where one partner has no biological child. This is a massive step as currently across the UK, couples entering a new relationship are penalised if their new partner already has children.
Fantastic news that offers new hope to many women. &#128512;

http://www.parliament.scot/Inquiries/20160829_Response_from_Minister_for_Public_Health.pdf

/links


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah and there offering 3 cycles, but not if your already referred  
X


----------

